# Downstairs renovation: Study/sitting room



## skwpt (Sep 2, 2007)

As per my introduction thread, I will post some pictures of the room we renovated in August/Sept.



skwpt said:


> Six weeks ago, I decided to tackle the largest room in my 1948 Cape. The walls were covered with ugly, textured, floral paneling and I wasn't sure if it would be less labor intensive to tear everything down or skim coat the paneling.
> 
> My father came down to consult, help, and act as general contractor. Over several weekends and one long stretch that consumed most of my summer vacation, we pulled down the paneling, cut it up with a circular saw and threw it out with the trash, removed all window and door casings and floorboards, scraped decades of painted-over wallpaper, repaired and resurfaced the walls, insulated the windows, primed and replaced the casings (but had to shim them because of the paneling that was no longer there), installed crown moldings, and primed and painted all the wood trim and the walls and ceiling. We also replaced two hideous, mirrored bi-fold closet doors with louvered doors. One we use as a closet and the other as our home office.


_*All pictures saved as thumbnails for those on dial-up. Click to enlarge*_


----------



## skwpt (Sep 2, 2007)

BEFORE pictures


----------



## skwpt (Sep 2, 2007)

BEFORE 2


----------



## skwpt (Sep 2, 2007)

DURING


----------



## skwpt (Sep 2, 2007)

DURING, Cont'd


----------



## skwpt (Sep 2, 2007)

During, cont'd


----------



## skwpt (Sep 2, 2007)

During, cont'd


----------



## skwpt (Sep 2, 2007)

AFTER 

Note: The room is not _completely _finished. I still need to order/paint/install cafe shutters in the two large windows and put new tier curtains in the bay window. But you get the idea.


----------



## skwpt (Sep 2, 2007)

AFTER, cont'd


----------



## Zel1 (Mar 21, 2007)

Big project, looks great. I like that hideaway closet office. Great use of space!


----------



## skwpt (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks, zel. The project was much bigger than we thought it would be. 

Going forward, on I will expect that projects will take four times longer and cost 40% more than budgeted.

Maybe I will be pleasantly surprised, but I doubt it!


----------



## Bandana (Jun 26, 2007)

It turned out GREAT! I appreciated seeing all of the before, during and after pictures. It shows how much work was actually involved. I love all the windows. They really open up the room.


----------



## skwpt (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks, Bandana.

The house has so many large windows and French doors that sunlight just pours in. The house's key attraction (all that light) is also one of its downfalls: very little wall space!


----------



## Nathan (Dec 5, 2003)

Looks great... thanks for posting pictures.


----------

